# termo contractible



## evillana

Could it be  "thermo contractile tops"???

Texto: Tapas termocontraibles en los extremos (mangueras y tubos hidráulicos)


Thanks!!!


----------



## phantom2007

caps en vez de tops.


----------



## evillana

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bula

Yo ya he escuchado "termoretráctil".


----------



## evillana

Pero en inglés como sería?? Gracias!


----------



## evillana

thermoretractile??


----------



## phantom2007

Heat shrinkable


----------



## evillana

¿Como?....otra posibilidad??
Ahora me confundí más....cual uso..?


----------



## phantom2007

Mejor usa heat shrink caps. ver: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_shrink


----------



## evillana

Muchas Gracias!


----------

